# how many 3x3's is too many?



## inuyasha51089 (May 15, 2010)

I own 20 3x3's and all but 2 of them are different so my question is how many is too many?


----------



## Cride5 (May 15, 2010)

42


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> 42


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 15, 2010)

How much do your parents nag you?


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2010)

Two is too many.

But we're crazy like that <3


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

You should only buy new ones once you can distinguish all your cubes blindfolded (It's actually a little hard if you have a lot of cubes, or identical types)


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> You should only buy new ones once you can distinguish all your cubes blindfolded (It's actually a little hard if you have a lot of cubes, or identical types)



well considering one of my cubes is made of aluminum i think i could tell that one apart quite easily


----------



## Chuck (May 15, 2010)

My signature


----------



## ChrisBird (May 15, 2010)

If two is too many then I'm screwed XD

I think I have about 50 or so XD


----------



## aronpm (May 15, 2010)

I only have 10 3x3s that I can 'use'. I don't have enough. I want more for multi.


----------



## csharsha (May 15, 2010)

I would say 4, but then again alot of us have more than that.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

If your good at multi you can have lots of cubes (4 posts back). I only have six 3x3's that are good to use.


----------



## Applemoes (May 15, 2010)

I'm pretty new and bad at cubing (3x3 in maybe a minute or so) but I just want more and more cubes  I guess I'm more of a collector than speedcuber


----------



## Rayne (May 15, 2010)

anything over 9000 is unreasonable.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

Rayne said:


> anything over 9000 is unreasonable.





Spoiler












"Too many" depends on your uses of the cubes. You definately have to many if (throw this out there)10 out of 13 cubes are collecting dust.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

I




Dont




Know






But this is epic


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 15, 2010)

2.1471 billion is to many. (Any catch that reference? 4Chan probably does.)


----------



## DaBear (May 15, 2010)

for me, one of each kind plus an extra of my top 2-3 favorites(as of now F II and DaYan II)


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

Edward, that is amazing. 
.-.

I loved that animu.~
So short, yet so much humor.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

...3x3 obviously...


----------



## EVH (May 15, 2010)

I haz 3


----------



## michaellahti (May 15, 2010)

If I had a million dollars, I'd build a pool full of... 3x3's?


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2010)

I can count 6 on my desk. I have probably about 10 more in my wardrobe. I don't use them all, but I don't do multi. I guess you would say "too many" is when you have absolutely no need for some.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> "Too many" depends on your uses of the cubes. You definately have to many if (throw this out there)10 out of 13 cubes are collecting dust.



I have exactly 13 and 10 are collecting dust, are you saying I have too many?


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 15, 2010)

1.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 15, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> 1.



No, most people use a different cube for OH than for speed 3x3.

Therefore, if you don't do Multi BLD, then you have no need for more than 2. However, if you switch between 3x3's for speed, then I think that you only need about 4.

EDIT! My 200th post.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> No, most people use a different cube for OH than for speed 3x3.



orly


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > "Too many" depends on your uses of the cubes. You definately have to many if (throw this out there)10 out of 13 cubes are collecting dust.
> ...



Probably =/.
Note: This is all IMO


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 15, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> I'm pretty new and bad at cubing (3x3 in maybe a minute or so) but I just want more and more cubes  I guess I'm more of a collector than speedcuber



Maybe you're kind of like BlizzardKB


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 18, 2010)

I have quite a few myself, although I've made a point of not counting because it'll make me depressed. How many is too many? If it gets to the point that you can't keep them all in once place (ie: the storage bin is overfilling, you can't stop stepping on them, etc.), then it's time to reconsider. Myself, I was originally getting multiples for back-ups in case they got worn out, but with the number of cubes I possess, I will never be able to wear them all out.

Hence, my actual motivator is mostly for testing purposes and for collecting, and through the course of my buying career, I've picked up some really good ones (the old Type As from Cube4You), some that became pretty good over time (25th anniversary store-boughts), and some that were incredibly good value (cheap DIY kits from Dealextreme). I've also learned which ones are overpriced (authentic Japanese Speedcubing Kit, Studio Cube with flat centers). 

As to what I do with them when I'm done...I've sold a few of them to people who were interested in taking up the hobby, so they ask if I happen to have extras of a certain type, or I gave them away if there was a particularly worthy cause (I gave a few to the street kids of Brasil). 

As long as you really enjoy what you're doing, who cares how many you have?


----------



## AvidCuber (May 18, 2010)

I can keep all my cubes in a normal shoebox (that means all my puzzles). So maybe half of the thing is devoted to other puzzles (2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Megaminx, square-1, etc.) and then half for 3x3x3s. That's not actually that many compared to some, I have only about 4 3x3x3s.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > No, most people use a different cube for OH than for speed 3x3.
> ...



rly.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 18, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I can keep all my cubes in a normal shoebox (that means all my puzzles). So maybe half of the thing is devoted to other puzzles (2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Megaminx, square-1, etc.) and then half for 3x3x3s. That's not actually that many compared to some, I have only about 4 3x3x3s.



depends how big of shoe do you wear lol


----------



## Zubon (May 18, 2010)

I also have "a lot" of 3x3x3s. Cubes need to be broken in before you can really see if they are good or not. When you get to the point that you have too many cubes so you don't have the cubing time to break them in, then there is not so much use buying more.

I have a few cubes that were not so good out of the box, but I still now don't have enough time to properly break them in.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 18, 2010)

You can never have to many.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 18, 2010)

No amount is too many


----------



## megaminxwin (May 18, 2010)

Spoiler



63631629550461428918187034402551606610996043968227976008510510903936291091994211938826655136431104593773982337547022348970989382383349606222414458818157174486985800768017680983135448890807309801045982988406710128613818555977913112658579462797634402093254046425652321448785499837045212678648629596772359938670287589062826992794921488808890259752971774789067202993671236787634519865957080118747717986484510898251955339140452640402757528622015609839097436788392343368690293794902388062976992556920231250427705108943509783202370260907877221028883869173065202970742687059235430376889847491331150845727240892727685293202568303822902698549830926642798169621548264378964612836838042073209244634810624823762867848195810854733788917216503370931716230082783544609535500015708732585371829606975508170435834992204347823973727085823269636237017609767484500304109060401168774813123641572249254136735065969999743514683113000479043763389468381150750447983622497756891870633121598257365693430609810105810751283202846444444669225835877645410765424544616023777827884230143241483760775272286664586317686875728436203463872646470337810455803840869900184700132949067201629106732086656015272003570377008772363933708461915283204882311403505825354128671849769189874018370111971124740816615401897014577602302374503811231109971026466141404185726108956369605831244662510334421769869553123069183533005618851848711467565374712842537837536027002540478152676963868002814906708268471436627044938342088682979560559153091431959230537938970909123501683175231569389220817236677947717971362719241455588880860190380407494601510951815732199263163081536727786395339826503769350931962174930710360546827463851923840108589380482153796057037554136341945317910214402772440022859505105250788530056362548796203963051416750538902815483989382605618460596925430923050118448202444057353339948646232469861642715255204141839454588339064507002112028162690376437236786327092384808357049285566542256570041716643467942705669316946590355900250098110204615997069222696043039313415011238520208433078349276852128023229115251973791375174328405671719578654820096834839493549870633410451091155802399789655537286716719980635621882290898597135945659956583900719908411352900703212798486817378763769197501596503476210492679280029798828161442624704549931873587379611446122075041773768038423308899512489273821719117059951771345342994572972521521403834304607340293212929718359902336716755190204836798893485785428130740917112127491351889665038805950364886600193051774797377200603859479443146650104107719235172244725816987613573155394736063610226081719549477487334657530769762382929970665938113035566698283830832766954761096688653181122041132550888898206279798064803011217227923341819607984129997207200884183938722113903472473108515327748366983782486796544853960546733245178282183737129068488432260975031906355301794126482389535114738786399505486022460003357691360318382569522393043941627677865022636715905426082179416260627865341378178728420381565930074463640673989667549268764939571849031321211365620239026152298406287309564812816930350186968503713109547232937674722247857296417081985894052169659810525337889233503198725849488937286407683296645338400341397336846566429981296 of them.



Damn it.


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2010)

idk


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 18, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> If I had a million dollars, I'd build a pool full of... 3x3's?



If I had a million dollars, I would save nine hundred and ninety-nine thousand nine hundred and ninety-eight dollars( correct me if I'm wrong, I think this is how you read it) and spend 200 bucks on V-cubes.

Anyway, it's just my opinion. 

I have ~6 3x3s, which I think was quite a waste of money because I did not use them. It people like Chuck and Dennis have 50, it's considered reasonable because they do Multi all the time. It sounds like those people who posted earlier on, but that's how I look at it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...



:!

But really, it should obviously be 3x3, which is 9 (or 3x3x3 which is 27).


----------



## whauk (May 18, 2010)

i have around 8. but only 3 of them are good


----------



## Erik (May 18, 2010)

Threads like this confirm by strong believe the quality of this forum is going doooooown.....


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2010)

I have more....
but they don't belong to me


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

Quality > Quantity...unless you're Chuck 

I only have 9 currently, but I sold 2 at CUBEcentric and gave 2 to my girlfriend a while ago so the count was more like 13.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 18, 2010)

100


----------



## Burrito (Nov 24, 2022)

inuyasha51089 said:


> I own 20 3x3's and all but 2 of them are different so my question is how many is too many?


69,420


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Burrito said:


> 69,420


THIS THREAD IS 12 YEARS OLD HOW DID YOU EVEN FIND THIS THING?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 24, 2022)

43,252,003,274,489,856,000

anything more than that is redundant


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 24, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> THIS THREAD IS 12 YEARS OLD HOW DID YOU EVEN FIND THIS THING?


Probably since it showed up in his Similar Threads section under his current thread.


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 24, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> THIS THREAD IS 12 YEARS OLD HOW DID YOU EVEN FIND THIS THING?


Second 12 year thread res in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 25, 2022)

broooooo this thread id old


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

0, all you need is a square 1


----------



## quanloh (Nov 25, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 43,252,003,274,489,856,000
> 
> anything more than that is redundant


Are those stickered or stickerless? you need the opposite so double that


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 25, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Probably since it showed up in his Similar Threads section under his current thread.


The similar threads section was a mistake


NigelTheCuber said:


> 0, all you need is a square 1


At least a sensible answer has been found after 12 years.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 25, 2022)

Why would you want 20 3x3s when you could have 5,000,000 useless Skewbs laying around


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Why would you want 20 3x3s when you could have 5,000,000 useful Skewbs laying around


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 25, 2022)

Skewb dumb tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Skewb dumb tho


Provide reasons to support your statement


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 25, 2022)

Isa weird turn and weird algs


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 25, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Provide reasons to support your statement


Solving one fast requires you to do Hand Movements that I am physically not allowed to do since the accident.


----------

